# Passive In-box Mounted Crossover help!



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

I need help on installing a passive crossover for my tweeters and midrange speakers. There are 4 outputs; Treble for tweeters, Mid for the car speakers and bass for the woofers( but idc about the bass because there is already a crossover on the amp for them) and there is input. there is no power, ground or remote. anyone know how to properly install it? its an in-box crossover that you mount in a box or sumthing. I think the input is for the source or something and then you wire your tweeters to treble and speakers to mid but im kinda confused. i have two of the crossovers( two tweeters and two speakers on each) helpp plzz


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

What is the name tag on the cross over also the model number so we can look it up for ya? Please be more specific on what your asking here, like you have an amp already installed then? Cross overs usually have inputs and out puts for amps least the ones I have worked on, so your saying you have a home unit then? If so it may not work in an auto as the OHMS are different/usually........


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

its Power Pro Audio CR1014 Passive Crossover. All i have is a 2 channel 800watt amp installed right now for my subs.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Input is coming from the amp to the crossover. The trebel output hooks into the tweeters, the midrange hooks into the door speakers, dont worry about the bass section. There is no power, ground or anything, because it is just using resistors to filter the sounds out.


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks guys, i thought i needed another amp, mostly because the bullet tweeters are 300 watts each. so when i run input to amp, thats where its getting its power/source from right? and my head unit only has 1 RCA output thing, and that is running to my amp for the subs, what if i want to run the 4 channel amp for the crossover and speakers etc. how would i run the two RCA's and remote and stuff.. i alredy know how to do ground and power, 2awg from battery using a distribution block to split into two 4awg to the amps.. correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

or would a 2 channel amp work? since im hooking up two crossovers to it?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Split the RCA's and split the remote turn on from the deck. Or use the output RCA from the sub amp for the high pass filter for the mids and tweeters.


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

how do you split the RCA and remote from the deck?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

.....get a "Y" adapter for the RCA's and use a "Butt" connector for the remote wire. any more then 3 amps and you need a relay.


----------

